# BEV Bayerische Energieversorgungsgesellschaft



## Nicko1998 (27 Oktober 2018)

Auch hier könnte wohl Daumendrücken nicht schaden: https://de.trustpilot.com/review/www.bev-energie.de

Inzwischen interessantes Stakkato von 5-Sterne-Bewertungen. Und gegen negative Bewertungen geht man wohl mutmaßlich vor über eine bekannte Offenburger Kanzlei.

Eines habe ich inzwischen gelernt: Auch wenn die "Zufriedenheitsgarantie" bei Verivox und Check24 90% beträgt, immer mal die 1-Sterne-Bewertungen genau zur Kenntnis nehmen und auch bei Reclabox hereinschauen. Da hat man dann durchaus ein Dejavu-Erlebnis


----------



## jupp11 (27 Oktober 2018)

Man muß sich mal den zeitlichen Abstand der Jubelpostings, die auf die miserablen 
Bewertungen folgen, anschaun.
26 Minuten ,119 Minuten , 3 Stunden  ,3 Stunden  , 4 Stunden , 4 Stunden
Ein Schelm wer sich Böses dabei denkt


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Oktober 2018)

Und bei den Bewertungen bei Check24 sowie Verivox läufts in ähnlichen Abständen, wobei Check24 diesbezüglich wesentlich heftiger "frequentiert" wird.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Oktober 2018)

Auch bei Reclabox häufen sich die Beschwerden. Ich wählte zum Glück einen Gastarif netto - ohne Boni, Prämien, Neukundenboni usw.  Bei meinem alten Anbieter zahlte ich für einen Verbrauch von ca. 28.000 kWh eine Monatsrate von 132 Euro, abgebucht am jeweils Monatsersten des Folgemonats (Tarif: 4,70 ct/kWh + Grundpreis 160,00 Euro p.a.). Bei Vertragsende war eine Nachzahlung von 60,06 Euro zu begleichen. Leider kündigte der Versorger zum  01.09.2018 eine Preiserhöhung auf 5,90 ct/kWh + Grundpreis 185,64 Euro p.a. an, was mich nach einem neuen Gasversorger Ausschau halten ließ. Über Check24 kam ich, aufgrund der extrem guten Bewertungen, auf die BEV (Konditionen: 4,98 ct/kWh und 184,68 Euro p.a., Rate 144 Euro ab dem Monatsersten des ersten Versorgungsmonats. Das schien mir ok, da mir lt. meiner Hochrechnung zum Vertragsende 31.08.2019 ein Guthaben von ca. 80 Euro entstehen würde.

Am 01.09.2018 staunte ich nicht schlecht, als mir kurzerhand ohne jegliche Information statt der vereinbarten 144 Euro ein Betrag von 163 Euro durch eine britische Bank (Sentenial) abgebucht wurde. Ich widerrief das SEPA-Mandat, untersagte weitere Abbuchungen und kündigte an, die monatliche Rate von 144 Euro ab 01.10.2018 per Überweisung zu begleichen (lt. AGB der BEV alternativ zum Bankeinzug möglich).

Am 08.09.2018 ging mir ein Schreiben zu, man habe festgestellt, dass sich mein Jahresverbrauch nicht auf 28.000 kWh, sondern auf ca. 33.000 kWh belaufen würde und man deshalb die Rate auf mtl. 163 Euro festgelegt habe. Mehrere telefonische und schriftliche Einwände gegen diese Maßnahmen, auch eine Kopie der Rechnung des alten Versorgers, blieben bislang ohne jegliche Resonanz.

Daher kündigte ich bereits am 08.09.2018 den Gasliefervertrag fristgemäß zum 31.08.2019 und werde die letzte Rate unter Einbeziehung des Verbrauches bis zum 31.07.2019 und Hochrechnung zum 31.08.2019 entsprechend anpassen, um kein Guthaben entstehen zu lassen.

Die Vertragskündigung wurde mir am 16.10.2018 mittlerweile bestätigt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Oktober 2018)

Mittlerweile gehts bei Trustpilot rund mit den 5-Sterne-Bewertungen.


----------



## jupp11 (30 Oktober 2018)

Im Stunden und jetzt sogar im Minutentakt
Werden der/die Jubelposter  pro Posting oder im Akkord entlohnt?

PS: Wer das nicht merkt, was da  abgeht, dem ist nicht zu helfen


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Oktober 2018)

Meine vertraglich zugesicherten Konditionen vom Juni 2018, gültig ab 01.09.2018 für 12 Monate: 4,98 ct/kWh und 184,68 Euro p.a. - das war einmal! Bei Anmeldung über Check24 sind es mittlerweile 6,69 Cent/kWh und 338,85 €/Jahr. Mal sehen, wie meine Endabrechnung per 31.08.2019 aussehen wird.


----------



## Hippo (30 Oktober 2018)

Gier frißt Hirn ...
... kennste doch


----------



## Hippo (30 Oktober 2018)

Das wirft er mir grad DIREKT auf der Seite aus

TarifBEV Energie Strom
Grundpreis 13,30 € pro Monat (inkl. 19% MwSt.)
Arbeitspreis 0,2451 € pro kWh (inkl. 19% MwSt.)


TarifBEV Energie Gas
Grundpreis 7,21 € pro Monat (inkl. 19% MwSt.)
Arbeitspreis 0,0588 € pro kWh (inkl. 19% MwSt.)


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Oktober 2018)

Da gibts einige Tarife in allen möglichen Variationen. Kommt darauf an, ob man direkt dort landet oder einen der vielen angebotenen Tarife bei Verivox oder Check24 wählt. Meist kommen die Verträge über die letztgenannten Portale zustande.


----------



## Hippo (30 Oktober 2018)

Verivox und Check24 wollen halt auch leben ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 November 2018)

Heute bei Trustpilot neben den Dutzenden von Jubelbeiträgen:


> Die nächste Katastrophe folgt dann mit der "Endabrechnung". Diese ist von vorn bis hinten falsch. Es werden sich Verbrauchswerte ausgedacht, die fern jeglicher Realität sind und zum anderen werden Grund- und Arbeitspreise in Rechnung gestellt, die überhaupt nicht im Vertrag abgeschlossen wurden. Also reklamieren.
> Die "Fachabteilung", sofern es diese überhaupt gibt, prüft meine "Anfrage". Postwendend erhielt ich eine neue Endabrechnung. Dieses Mal passten zwar Grund- und Arbeitspreis, aber meine Reklamation zum wirklichen Verbrauch wurde ignoriert. Also wieder reklamiert.
> Die "Fachabteilung" prüft meine "Anfrage". Bis heute !!!!!
> Stattdessen erhalte ich eine "letzte Mahnung" mit Androhung eines Inkasso-Prozesses.


Oh je, da wird mir ja was bevorstehen.....


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 November 2018)

Über die Homepage der Regionalzeitung kam heute ein Popup mit Werbung für Prokon Strom! 28,60 ct. soll das kWh kosten, und wenn man Genossenschaftsmitglied wird, nur 28.10 ct. Ist Prokon nicht längst Geschichte?


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2018)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ist Prokon nicht längst Geschichte?


Denke, du täuschst dich: https://www.verivox.de/power/tariffs.aspx?gc=true&id=645567&region=3078252


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 November 2018)

Bei der BEV ist wohl die Abteilung Forenkontrolle mit Abstand am effektivsten  Und es wird gelobhudelt, dass sich die Balken biegen.


----------



## jupp11 (28 November 2018)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Bei der BEV ist wohl die Abteilung Forenkontrolle mit Abstand am effektivsten  Und es wird gelobhudelt, dass sich die Balken biegen.


Man lubhudelt  nicht nur, man quengelt auch


			
				Trustpilot schrieb:
			
		

> BEV Energie hat gemeldet, dass diese Bewertung gegen die Richtlinien von Trustpilot verstößt. Wir überprüfen die Bewertung nun gemäß unserem Verfahren für gemeldete Bewertungen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 November 2018)

Die müssen jemand mit der permanenten Überwachung, zumindest bei Trustpilot, beauftragt haben. Die Meldungen der BEV kommen blitzschnell herein. Wenn dieses Unternehmen nur auch die den Kunden zustehenden Guthaben mit der entsprechenden Schnelligkeit erstatten würde! Es zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch die Beiträge: Zu hoher Jahresverbrauch behauptet (wie auch bei mir) und daraus resultierend zu hohe monatliche Abschlagsbeträge gefordert. Da hilft nur noch der Widerruf des Sepa-Mandats und Untersagung weiterer Abbuchungen sowie Überweisung der ursprünglich zugesagten monatlichen Abschlagszahlung, was ja gemäß deren AGB durchaus möglich ist.


> Grund für die Meldung durch BEV Energie
> Die Bewertung enthält unsachliche Formulierungen.
> Veröffentlicht vor 33 Minuten
> Gemeldet vor 26 Minuten


Schon heftig, was da reklamiert wird:


> der von Ihnen festgelegte Jahresverbrauch von 40.280 kWh Gas ist zu hoch angesetzt. In den lezten 3 Jahren war mein Durchnittsverbrauch zwischen 31.000 kWh und 33.000 kWh


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2018)

Aber der Verbrauch wird doch anhand der Zählerstände (und beim Gas am Brennwert) berechnet. Schätzt dieses Unternehmen den Verbrauch?


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 November 2018)

Reducal schrieb:


> Aber der Verbrauch wird doch anhand der Zählerstände (und beim Gas am Brennwert) berechnet. Schätzt dieses Unternehmen den Verbrauch?


Offenbar. Meinen erfundenen Zählerstand hatten die angeblich vom Netzbetreiber. Daraufhin habe ich denen die Rechnungen der letzten drei Jahre überlassen, in denen ich jeweils um die 28.000 kWh verbrauchte und nicht die behaupteten 33.000. Auf meine entsprechenden Schreiben vom 07.09.2018 und 08.09.2018 erhielt ich keinerlei Antwort. Lediglich meine am 08.09.2018 ausgesprochene Kündigung zum Vertragsende 31.08.2019 wurde mir nach Einschaltung der Energieschlichtungsstelle inzwischen postalisch bestätigt. Der Netzbetreiber weiss nichts von einer angeblichen Bekanntgabe meines Zählerstandes. Naja, ich zieh das jetzt durch, überweise jeden Monat pünktlich die ursprünglich zugesagte Rate, werde jedoch die letzte Rate entsprechend meinen Berechnungen (ich berechne jedes Monatsende meinen Verbrauch und die Kosten) anpassen, sodass kein Guthaben entsteht.


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2018)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ...Zählerstand hatten die angeblich vom Netzbetreiber. Der Netzbetreiber weiss nichts von einer angeblichen Bekanntgabe meines Zählerstandes.


Ich nehme mal an, dass wegen vielen Unregelmäßigkeiten, die Anbieter zwar die Zählerstände von den Kunden noch entgegen nehmen aber man muss seit etwa zwei Jahren den Zählerstand ausschließlich noch dem Netzbetreiber melden. Der gibt den dann an den alten und den neuen Anbieter weiter. Das ist beim Strom und beim Gas gleich.



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ….werde jedoch die letzte Rate entsprechend meinen Berechnungen (ich berechne jedes Monatsende meinen Verbrauch und die Kosten) anpassen...


Beim Gas ist das etwas schwierig, da der Brennwert erst mit der Endrechnung übermittelt wird, der ist schwankend.

Wenn ein Anbieter Phantasiezählerstände zu seinem Vorteil verarbeitet, ist das ein klarer Fall von gewerbsmäßigem Betrug. Eine Strafanzeige wäre sinnvoll. Darüber hinaus könnte eine Beschwerde bei der Verbraucherzentrale zu einer Feststellungsklage führen. Gerade bei letzterem könnte das Ausmaß der Schwindelei erhoben werden. Nur, die zivilen Bemühungen würden ausgesetzt werden, solange eine Staatsanwaltschaft in dem selben Fall arbeitet.

Was mich wundert, die Zählerstände würden sich ja überschneiden. Somit sind die Netzbetreiber in des Kunden Boot und besonders taugliche Zeugen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 November 2018)

Sollte sich dann in der Endabrechnung eine Nachzahlung ergeben, werde ich diese umgehend begleichen (wenn die Abrechnung mit den Vertragsdaten übereinstimmt). Keine Frage!


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2018)

Na super, das Gas im Haus meiner früheren Familie wird seit Juli auch über BEV bezogen. Der Sofortbonus wurde fristgerecht, nach 60 Tagen, überwiesen. Also momentan keine Probleme.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 November 2018)

Reducal schrieb:


> Na super, das Gas im Haus meiner früheren Familie wird seit Juli auch über BEV bezogen. Der Sofortbonus wurde fristgerecht, nach 60 Tagen, überwiesen. Also momentan keine Probleme.


Toi toi toi - Glück gehabt. Ich wählte bewusst keinen Vertrag mit Bonuszahlungen aus.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 November 2018)

> K. und N. nun also als BEV-Geschäftsführer ausgeschieden und Dr. R. S. als frischgebackener Unternehmenskapitän allein auf weiter Flur. Dumm nur, dass bis heute noch keine Bekanntmachung im Handelsregister erfolgt ist.





> Doch wer zieht die Fäden im Hintergrund? Wenn man ein wenig googelt, stößt man schnell auf den verschlagen lächelnden H-P. F.


Jaja, die Geschäftsführer kommen und gehen


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Dezember 2018)

Das ist ein Argument für eine 5-Sterne-Bewertung! Toll! 


> Es wird bei mir im Haus genauso warm wie vorher ich habe den Wechsel nicht direkt mitbekommen


 https://de.trustpilot.com/review/www.bev-energie.de


----------



## jupp11 (8 Dezember 2018)

> Veröffentlicht vor 18 Minuten
> BEV Energie :-((((
> 
> Es ist jetzt über eine Woche her das ich seit Abmeldung zum 01.07.2018 endlich meine Abrechnung erhalten habe, FRAGE WO BLEIBT DIE GUTSCHRIFT.
> ...


Um was wollen wir wetten, dass zwei gleich  Gießkannen voll Lubhudelei ausgegossen  werden.

Wer nicht ganz naiv und gutgläubig ist, muß doch den Geruch  mitkriegen...


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Dezember 2018)

Heute bei "Trustpilot" - wer weiß, wie lange das wieder stehenbleibt?


> Erstattung der Neukundenprämie erst nach Gerichtsprozess beim Amtsgericht München Aktenzeichen 275 C 13493/18. Ich musste Klage einreichen und habe natürlich auch gewonnen. Die Kosten aus dem Kostenfestsetzungsbeschluss des Amtsgericht München wurden auch nicht erstattet, sodass ich das Konto der BEV habe pfänden lassen. Nie wieder!


 Die Lastschrifteinzüge der BEV werden nicht einem deutschen Konto gutgeschrieben, sondern einem Konto bei der Sentenial Bank mit GB-Iban.


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Dezember 2018)

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange die noch ihr Spielchen treiben dürfen. Aber das wird wohl erfahrungsgemäß noch einige Zeit gehen. Als ich seinerzeit - kurz vor der Insolvenz - die Bundesnetzagentur auf die Teldafax-Machenschaften hinwies, erklärte die sich für nicht zuständig. Man wolle aber das Geschehen um Teldafax weiter beobachten. Naja, lange beobachten mussten die ja bekanntlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2018)

Reducal schrieb:


> Also momentan keine Probleme.


Das war im November. Doch nun wurde von BEV eine Preiserhöhung angekündigt, trotz 12monatiger Preisgarantie.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Dezember 2018)

Bei Check24 ist die BEV seit vorgestern nicht mehr bei den Preisvergleichen enthalten.

Update: Auch bei Verivox nicht mehr gelistet. Man hat wohl aufgrund der extrem vielen Reklamationen die Notbremse gezogen: https://de.trustpilot.com/review/www.bev-energie.de

Auch in den Foren von Verivox und Check24 berichten sehr viele Kunden von extremen Preiserhöhungen von Grundpreis und Arbeitspreis sowohl bei Strom als auch bei Gas ab dem 01.02.2019 trotz 12 Monaten Preisgarantie. Es wird auf das Sonderkündigungsrecht hingewiesen. Sollte ich das Schreiben auch noch erhalten, werde ich das Sonderkündigungsrecht wahrnehmen. Je früher ich diesen Laden verlassen kann, desto besser. Meine Ratenzahlungen werde ich jetzt monatlich an den Verbrauch anpassen.


----------



## jupp11 (19 Dezember 2018)

https://inso.whitecase.com/teldafax-informationen-zum-insolvenzverfahren


> Die Verwertung des TelDaFax-Vermögens dauert weiterhin an. In den letzten Jahren wurden bereits große Fortschritte erzielt.
> Erst wenn diese Vorgänge vollständig abgeschlossen sind und die Höhe der zur Insolvenztabelle angemeldeten und festgestellten Forderungen verbindlich feststeht, kann eine Aussage über eine etwaige Quotenzahlung getroffen werden. Dies wird aus heutiger Sicht nicht vor dem Jahr 2021 der Fall sein.
> In den Insolvenzverfahren über die Vermögen der Gesellschaften des TelDaFax-Konzerns haben die allgemeinen und nachträglichen Prüfungstermine vor dem Amtsgericht Bonn stattgefunden. Über alle TelDaFax-Verfahren hinweg wurden bislang mehr als 500.000 Forderungen zu den Insolvenztabellen angemeldet


https://www.handelsblatt.com/untern...telmilliarde-eingetrieben-hat/12542912-2.html


> Teldafax hinterließ bei seinem Zusammenbruch einen Schaden von 656 Millionen Euro, 215 Millionen davon entfallen auf 500.000 Kunden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Dezember 2018)

BEV schrieb:
			
		

> Als ihr Energieversorger müssen wir selbstverständlich wirtschaftlich verantwortungsvoll handeln und auch regelmäßig die Kosten überprüfen und bei Bedarf die Tarifbestandteile anpassen


 Sogar während der Preisgarantiephase! Na klasse! Irgendwie habe ich ein sehr komisches Gefühl, wie es bei diesem Unternehmen weitergeht.

Auch unsere Nachbarin, die bislang ausgesprochen zufrieden war, hat gestern von ihrem Sonderkündigungsrecht Gebrauch gemacht. Ihr wurde angekündigt, den Strompreis ab dem 01.02.2019 von 26,82 ct/kWh auf 30,72 ct/kWh (Arbeitspreis) und von 9,38 Euro/Monat auf 32,12 Euro/Monat (Grundpreis) zu erhöhen.


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2018)

Bei solchen Aktionen frag ich mich immer ob es da nicht vernünftiger wäre gleich die Hosen runterzulassen und den Schlüssel rumzudrehen ...
Würde zumindest einen Rest von Anstand beweisen ...


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2018)

Bei Inanspruchnahme des Sonderkündigungsrechts verzichtet man auf den Neukundenbonus, wenn abgschlossen. Macht im Fall meiner Ex rd. 300 €, die futsch sind. Der Vertrag ginge noch bis Mai, ob dann überhaupt noch Boni ausgezahlt werdn, wage ich stark zu bezweifel.


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Dezember 2018)

Der nächste bitte: 
*Deutsche Energie GmbH kann nicht mehr liefern*


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2018)

Mir kommen die Tränen:
https://deutsche-energie.de/


> Die TenneT TSO GmbH mit Sitz in Bayreuth und Monopolstellung als Übertragungsnetzbetreiber in großen Teilen Deutschlands hat mit heutigem Tage den für die Versorgung mit Energie notwendigen Bilanzkreis mit der DEG Deutsche Energie GmbH zum 21.12.2018, 24:00 Uhr gekündigt. Die Kündigung ist aus unserer Sichtweise völlig unnötig, da dadurch ein beachtlicher wirtschaftlicher Schaden für Kunden, Netzbetreiber, Mitarbeiter, Vertriebspartner und für den gesamten Energiemarkt Deutschlands entsteht.


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2018)

Da stellt sich mir die Frage ab wann der Laden von der Kündigung wußte ...



> Aufgrund der politisch gewollten Monopolstellung der TenneT TSO GmbH ist es uns leider daher auch nicht weiter möglich unsere Kunden ab 22. Dezember 2018 mit Energie zu versorgen. Sie werden daher in der gesetzlichen Ersatzversorgung Ihres Grundversorgers mit Energie beliefert. *Leistungsgemessenen Kunden (sogenannte RLM Kunden) steht eine gesetzliche Ersatzversorgung nicht zur Verfügung. Wir empfehlen hier dringend die Kontaktaufnahme mit einem Energieversorger.*



Auf der Homepage steht das Datum 20.12.18 mit dem Hinweis daß für diese RLM-Kunden das Licht am 21.12.18 ausgeht.
Weil sich an einem Feitag vor Weihnachten das auch alles so flott in trockene Tücher bringen läßt ...


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2018)

Sind in der Regel Großabnehmer: 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Registrierende_Leistungsmessung
https://www.eha.net/blog/details/rlm-zaehler-slp-zaehler.html


> Allgemein kann man sagen, SLP-Zähler werden für kleinere Verbrauchsstellen genutzt, RLM-Zähler hingegen für Großverbraucher, wie beispielsweise Unternehmen


Die sich eigentlich nicht solchen windigen Stromverhökeren anvertrauen sollten.


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2018)

Da kommt dann erst richtig Freude auf ...
Ob das so über Weihnachten alles zu regeln ist daß es am 27. wieder rund läuft.
Und wer weiß was in solchen Firmen 24/7 laufen muß.
Die haben sich dann ein richtiges Ei gelegt in ihrer Sparwut


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Dezember 2018)

Eben sehe ich grad: Bei der Deutschen Energie war ich auch mal mit Gasvertrag bis 31.08.2017 (envitra KlimaGas +)   Da lief aber alles bestens, und ich bin zum 01.09.2017 nur weg, da ich einen wesentlich günstigeren Anbieter (Bodensee-Energie) fand. Der wurde aber leider nach Ablauf der 12 Monate zum Festpreis um 26% teurer von 4,70 ct/kWh auf 5,90 ct/kWh, daher landete ich bei der BEV.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Dezember 2018)

Nun hats auch die Wirtschaftswoche registriert: 



			
				Wirtschaftswoche schrieb:
			
		

> Der Stromanbieter BEV zieht derzeit sehr viele Kundenbeschwerden auf sich. Es geht um massive Preiserhöhungen und verweigerte Boni. Vergleichsportale wie Check24 und Verivox vermitteln aktuell keine Kunden mehr an BEV. Die Hintergründe


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Dezember 2018)

Heutige Mail von Check24;



			
				Check24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Gasversorger BEV Energie hat eine Preiserhöhung zum 01.02.2019 ausgesprochen, obwohl Ihr Liefervertrag eine 12-monatige Preisfixierung ab Lieferbeginn vorsieht. Wir befinden uns diesbezüglich bereits im Austausch mit dem Versorger. Unseren Informationen nach handelt es sich hierbei um einen Systemfehler, welchen die BEV Energie schnellstmöglich korrigieren wird.
> 
> 
> Bitte widersprechen Sie der Preiserhöhung dennoch in schriftlicher Form. Zudem haben Sie die Möglichkeit, die Zahlungsart für die Abschläge von Lastschrift auf Überweisung umzustellen, um eine gewisse Kostenkontrolle zu erhalten.
> ...



Bis heute (27.12.2018) ist mir das ominöse Preiserhöhungsschreiben jedoch nicht zugegangen. Auf Überweisung umgestellt habe ich bereits, als mir am 01.09.2018 eine viel zu hohe erste Rate - entgegen der Vereinbarung - ohne jegliche Benachrichtigung über eine britische Bank (IBAN fing mit GB an) abgebucht wurde.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Dezember 2018)

Eine Chronik des Versagens der deutschen Rechtsprechung:
https://www.handelsblatt.com/unternehmen/teldafax/

https://www.handelsblatt.com/untern...nn-erhebliche-kriminelle-energie/3568010.html
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werbeträger


> auch Personen können als Werbeträger bezeichnet werden, namentlich Prominente, wie Models, Schauspieler, Sportler, Schriftsteller oder Politiker, die zu Werbezwecken eingesetzt und im Rahmen einer Werbekampagne als Sympathieträger in den Mittelpunkt einer Werbebotschaft gestellt werden


Dem geht  es wohl nicht mehr so gut...
https://www.tz.de/sport/fussball/ru...r-video-inzwischen-geloescht-zr-10908682.html


----------



## Reducal (27 Dezember 2018)

Check24 schrieb:
			
		

> Unseren Informationen nach handelt es sich hierbei um einen Systemfehler....


Aber ein so gravierender? Und das, obwohl sich angeblich die Beschwerden der Kunden unbeantwortet stapeln? Kündigungsbestätigungen gibt es anscheinend auch keine mehr, zumindest in dem mir naheliegenden Fall.

Check24 und Verivox haben mit der BEV (-Jauche) gut verdient. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da noch Vergütung aussteht.


----------



## BenTigger (27 Dezember 2018)

Reducal schrieb:


> Check24 und Verivox haben mit der BEV (-Jauche) gut verdient. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da noch Vergütung aussteht.


Weswegen die jetzt vielleicht auch nicht mehr angezeigt werden  ?


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Dezember 2018)

ein-Sterne-Bewertung bei Verivox schrieb:
			
		

> BEV hatte mich angeschrieben, und mir eine 50 Euro Gutschrift angeboten, wenn ich eine durchweg positive Bewertung abgebe



Waren das nicht sogar mal 100 Euro?


----------



## jupp11 (2 Januar 2019)

In der Printausgabe des Kölner Stadtanzeigers steht ein interessanter Artikel
mit der Überschrift "Anbieterwechsel wider Willen".
Im Artikel wird ausführlich über die unsauberen Methoden der "Wechsellieferanten" berichtet.


			
				ksta schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wechselprozedere ist anfällig für Mißbrauch. Ungezählte Firmen agieren
> als Stromhändler, die zum Beispiel an der Strombörse einkaufen und dann Endkunden werben-auch
> mit unseriösen Mehoden


Leider ist er (noch?) nicht online verfügbar


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Januar 2019)

Das rührt auch daher, dass viele unserer wohlbekannten Gestalten, die früher als Abzocker im Internet massiv tätig waren (Gewinnspiele, Probenversand, kostenpflichtige Routenplaner usw.), jetzt in der Energiebranche tätig sind, z.T. als Geschäftsführer, z.T. als Aufsichtsräte. Und wenn ein Firmenname verbrannt ist - kein Problem. Dann folgt die nächste Firmengründung oder das Spielchen "Geschäftsführer wechsle dich" und es geht munter weiter.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (2 Januar 2019)

Hat eigentlich schon wer Ahnung, wo der Support der BEV ist und wo die vielen Beschwerden auf Halde liegen? Beim Sitz des Unternehmens in München, Nymphenburger Str. 154, ja wohl kaum, oder? Vielleicht weiß die Kanzlei Unrath dort mehr.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Januar 2019)

Langsam wird auch die Presse wach:
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wirtschaft-3/unfreiwilliger-wechsel-des-stromanbieters-auf-was-muss-der-verbraucher-aufpassen--162382386.html


> Unfreiwilliger Wechsel des Stromanbieters – auf was muss der Verbraucher aufpassen?
> Sechs Millionen Deutsche tauschen im Schnitt jährlich ihren Stromanbieter. Das geschieht oft unfreiwillig. Viele Wechsel werden trickreich bis illegal untergeschoben


2016 und nichts hat sich geändert eher noch verschlimmert
https://www.energieverbraucher.de/de/wechsel-wider-willen__3218/


> Anbieterwechsel wider Willen
> Durch Ausspähen von Zählernummer oder Kundenummer starten unseriöse Vertreter einen Wechsel des Energieanbieters, ohne Auftrag und ohne Unterschrift des Betroffenen. Dennoch muss man als betroffener Verbraucher diese Verträge, obwohl man sie gar nicht abgeschlossen hat, umgehend kündigen beziehungsweise widerrufen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Januar 2019)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon wer Ahnung, wo der Support der BEV ist und wo die vielen Beschwerden auf Halde liegen? Beim Sitz des Unternehmens in München, Nymphenburger Str. 154, ja wohl kaum, oder? Vielleicht weiß die Kanzlei Unrath dort mehr.


 Für das Unternehmen arbeitet wohl diese Kanzlei in Offenburg, wie man diversen Einträgen in diversen Foren entnehmen kann.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (4 Januar 2019)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Sitz des Unternehmens in München, Nymphenburger Str. 154...


Na immerhin gibts dort ein Büro und im EG einen Shop.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Januar 2019)

Offenbar stockte man bei der BEV Energie die Abteilung zur Forenüberwachung massiv auf  . Die Kundendienst-Abteilung hätte diese Aufstockung wohl viel nötiger gehabt.


----------



## Heiko (4 Januar 2019)

Thema abgetrennt


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Januar 2019)

Heute gingen mir 2 gleichlautende Schreiben der BEV, datierend vom 19.12.2018 und beide mit Poststempel vom 04.01.2019 zu. Darin wird mir der Widerruf der Einzugsermächtigung vom 07.09.2018 bestätigt und man fordert mich auf, per Dauerauftrag die von mir nicht akzeptierte Rate von 163,00 (vereinbart waren ja ursprünglich 144,00 Euro) auf ein Konto bei der Commerzbank München jeweils zum Monatsersten anzuweisen.

Die kriegen seit dem 01.10.2018 jedenfalls pünktlich die 144 Euro zum Monatsersten per Überweisung, wobei ich bei der letzten Zahlung zum 01.08.2019 ja erst mal hochrechne, wie sich mein Verbrauch zum Vertragsende 31.08.2019 bewegen wird. Jedenfalls habe ich keine Lust, einem Guthaben hinterherzurennen, zumal selbst eine Rate von 144 Euro zu einem Guthaben von ca. 90 Euro führen würde. Schaun mer mal.....


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2019)

Nicko1998 macht das mE völlig richtig. Kritisch betrachtet ist davon auszugehen, dass es bei den Bestandskunden nicht zur Ausschüttung des vereinbarten Neukundenbonus, nach dem Vertragsende, kommt.

In dem Fall aus meinem Dunstkreis hat die Kundin den laufenden GAS-Vertrag zum Ende des Belieferungsjahres, am 30.06.19, gekündigt. Vereinbart war:



			
				BEV schrieb:
			
		

> Grundpreis: 6,29 €/Monat
> Arbeitspreis: 0,0427 €/kWh



Mit Schreiben vom 15.12.2018 wurde die *"eingeschränkte", 12montige Preisgarantie* für das Belieferungsjahr ab 01.02.2019 zu folgendem Preis ausgehebelt:



			
				BEV schrieb:
			
		

> Grundpreis: *2*3,47 €/Monat
> Arbeitspreis: 0,0507 /kWh



Die Kundin hat von ihrem sofortigen Kündigungsrecht Gebrauch gemacht und wurde meiner Meinung nach mit der einseitigen, vertragsuntreuen Preiserhöhung dazu genötigt, auf den Neukundenbonus i. H. v. 15% auf den Gesamtpreis zu verzichten. Das macht bei ihr etwa 400 €.

Leider hat die Kundin keine Rechtsschutzversicherung und traut sich nicht, das Problem auf eigene Kosten juristisch durchfechten zu lassen. Mit Rechtsschutz würde ich der Preiserhöhung widersprechen und die Genehmigung zur Lastschrift widerrufen und (wie auch Nicko1998) nur den bisherigen Monatsbetrag überweisen. Mit Eingang der Schlussrechnung ginge es dann zum Anwalt, der hoffentlich was kann halt.

Beim GAS ist die Berechnung des Preises für den Kunden nicht einfach, da der Brennwert, der sich durchaus von Jahr zu Jahr ändert, einberechnet werden muss. Also müsste der Anwalt mE auch noch jemanden beauftragen (z. B. externen Energieberater), der anhand des Zählerstandes und des Brennwertes die korrekte Endsumme ermittelt, da Schlussrechnungen der BEV angeblich fehlerhaft erstellt werden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Januar 2019)

Das mit dem Brennwert ist keine große Sache. Ich verfolge die Brennwerte bereits über die letzten zehn Jahre hinweg. Jedenfalls waren die von Jahr zu Jahr aufgetretenen Abweichungen derart gering, dass diese bei der Hochrechnung durchaus vernachlässigt werden können. Zum Glück hatte ich einen Jahresvertrag ohne die vielen Boni jeglicher Art abgeschlossen. Nachbarn erhielten ein Bügeleisen als Bonus, andere einen Entsafter oder irgendetwas anderes aus dem BEV-Shop


----------



## jupp11 (8 Januar 2019)

Nur so mal am Rande:
https://www.wp.de/staedte/sundern/g...msparen-den-strom-teurer-macht-id9308857.html


----------



## Hippo (8 Januar 2019)

Ist doch mit der Wassersparerei das gleiche.
Es wird mittlerweile mit so wenig Wasser gesch..... daß die Rohre verschlammen und mit kubikmeterweise Frischwasser gespült werden müssen.
Von den zusätzlich notwendigen manuellen Reinigungsarbeiten mal ganz ab...


----------



## Reducal (9 Januar 2019)

Und dennoch, wer sich einmal im Jahr die Arbeit macht, vergleicht und wechselt, hat (abgesehen von Ausreißern) finanziell Vorteile. Nico1998 hatte einen Tarif vereinbart, der sicher weit unter dem z. B. des Grundversorgers und der Mitbewerber lag aber ohne Boni. Mir persönlich ist bares wahres, ich nehme immer die Bonuszahlungen mit. Dabei liegt der Preisvorteil eben zumeist nur in diesen Boni, auch wenn die gewählten Wechseltarife dann ebenso noch Sparpotential aufweisen.

Um das mal zu verdeutlichen - bei einem Einpersonenhaushalt auf 60 qm macht das beim Strom etwa 200 € jährlich Gewinn. Bei einem kleinen Haus (120 qm Wohnfläche) mit Strom und Gas lassen sich etwa 450 € einsparen und bei einem mit Strom und Gas vollversorgten Zweifamilienhaus (250 qm Wohnfläche) sind es zirka 800 €.

Seit etwa 2010 beschäftige ich mich mit der regelmäßigen Wechselei und kümmere mich dabei derzeit um fünf Häuser/Wohnungen. Freilich nimmt man da Verivox und/oder Check24 zur Hilfe, sonst hat man nicht den erforderlichenb Überblick. Das Gute, man kann dort natürlich auch neue Tarife mit der Grundversorgung und eben auch anderen und dem bisherigen Anbieter vergleichen lassen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Januar 2019)

Drollig!


> Nun schlagen sie vor *man solle FREIWILLIG die wahnwitzige Erhöhung bis zum Vertragsende zahlen. Und wenn man widerspricht soll man nach Vertragsende das zu viel gezahlte Geld zurückbekommen*. Wie man ja überall – auch hier – liest kämpfen ja viele weil sie den Bonus nie ausbezahlt bekommen haben. Ich zahl doch nicht freiwillig mehr um mein Geld vermutlich am Ende nie wieder zu sehen


Hieß es nicht seitens der BEV Energie, die Erhöhungsschreiben wären versehentlich rausgegangen???


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2019)

Aber immerhin, der eine und der andere bekommen nun doch den fälligen Bonus überwiesen.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Januar 2019)

https://www.welt.de/finanzen/articl...arley-plant-Gesetz-gegen-Telefon-Abzocke.html


> Justizministerin plant Gesetz gegen Telefon-Abzocke
> .....
> Dabei hat die Ministerin dem Bericht zufolge zunächst den Energiemarkt im Blick. Gerade bei Stromanbietern habe es in der Vergangenheit viele Beschwerden über falsch abgeschlossene Verträge gegeben. „Diese Zustände werden wir durch die Einführung der Bestätigungslösung bei telefonisch abgeschlossenen Strom- und Gasverträgen beenden“, so Barley. Einen konkreten Gesetzgebungsvorschlag will ihr Ministerium bis Sommer vorlegen.


Sie plant! 
Ob sie über eine Ahnung hat, wovon sie spricht?


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Januar 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Sie plant!
> Ob sie über eine Ahnung hat, wovon sie spricht?


Die hat ebenso keine Ahnung wie seinerzeit die Justizzypresse, die eine schriftliche Bestätigung eines telefonisch aufgedrückten Vertrages ablehnte, da sie sonst ihre Pizzabestellung auch schriftlich zu bestätigen hätte . Heilige Einfalt! Wetten, dass - das nix wird? Zumal sie ja auch in Kürze ins Europaparlament "entschwindet", der Versorgungsinstitution abgehalfteter Parteipolitiker.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Januar 2019)

Bei Trustpilot haben die 5-Sterne-Bewerter wieder mal Hochkonjunktur. Gestern in WISO kam Bericht über die BEV. Aber nichts, was nicht schon bekannt ist.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Januar 2019)

Beschwerde bei Trustpilot schrieb:
			
		

> ....spricht man von einer "einvernehmlichen Preiserhöhung". Man möchte also ab dem kommenden Monat bis zum Ende meines ersten Vertragslaufjahres FREIWILLIG den DOPPELTEN Monatsabschlag einziehen....und das solange bis ich dem widerspreche. Dumm nur, dass jeglicher Widerspruch irgendwie nie ankommt oder akzeptiert wird. Also wird von mir nun ein erneuter Widerspruch gegen diese "freiwillige Preiserhöhung" kommen


. Was ist das nur für ein Tollhaus!


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Januar 2019)

WELT schrieb:
			
		

> Immer mehr Kunden beschweren sich über das Geschäftsgebaren des Strom- und Gasanbieters BEV Energie. Es geht vor allem um massive Preiserhöhungen, Ärger mit der Auszahlung von Boni sowie die Erreichbarkeit. Jetzt schreitet die Bundesnetzagentur ein.


Hier der entsprechende Bericht


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Januar 2019)

Heute ist bei Trustpilot wieder mal großer Löschorgien- und 5-Sterne-Lobhudeltag:


> Mein Umstieg zum BEV war leicht und bis jetzt lief alles gut und den Erwartungen entsprechend. Ich habe eingespart und bin froh den Anbieter gewechselt zu haben.





> Bearbeitung des Anbieterwechsels schnell und zuverlässig durch die BEV





> Wir sind sehr zufrieden mit der BEV und bleiben bis auf weiteres auch hier





> Sehr zufriedenstellend bisher wie alles ablief, Wechsel war kinderleicht



Wie meinte einst Rudi Völler? 





			
				Rudi Völler schrieb:
			
		

> Wechseln ist ein Klax - mit Teldafax


 
Und Check24 meldete sich auch.


----------



## Reducal (17 Januar 2019)

ZDF schrieb:
			
		

> Am 16. Januar leitete die Bundesnetzagentur ein Aufsichtsverfahren gegen die bayerischen Energieversorgungsgesellschaft BEV "wegen intransparenter Zwischenabrechnungen und Nichteinhaltung der Anforderungen nach § 40 Energiewirtschaftsgesetz (EnWG) an Rechnungen für Energielieferungen" ein.
> 
> >HIER< mit Video zur verpassten Sendung


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Januar 2019)

BILD schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist Deutschlands gierigster Strom-Manager -  Versorger BEV erhöht den Grundpreis um bis fast 1600 Prozent


Bericht


			
				Verbraucherhilfe Stromanbieter schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Blick in die heutige Bild-Zeitung wird Euch auf Seite 5 offenbaren, dass das „Büro“ in der Nymphenburger Strasse in München verwaist wirkt und seit mindestens fünf Monaten geschlossen ist


Beitrag


----------



## Insider (20 Januar 2019)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Beitrag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, in München nicht, wenn er überhaupt eins hat. Man könnte dahingehend ja mal googeln und kommt dabei recht schnell darauf, dass diese Dr. R. S. den Stadtwerke Augsburg entstammt, und dort kaufmännischer Direktor ist/war. Nur, was ist aus dem früheren GF U. K. geworden, der ja anscheinend das ganze Dilemma voll zu verantworten hat? Irgendwie kommt mir das alles hier _türkisch_ vor!



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Beitrag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...und das sofort! Schütten Sie die Staatsanwaltschaft München I mit Ihren Beschwerden zu und sorgen Sie damit dafür, dass zügig für Rechtssicherheit gesorgt und die Verantwortlichen ihrer gerechten Strafe zugeführt werden.

Beim Vorgängerbeispiel Teldafax hatten die Faxen zu lange gedauert, die Behörden _(außer freilich die schwerfällige BNetzA)_ wurden nicht zeitnah eingebunden. Einzelne Strafanzeigen bringen nur wenig bis gar nichts, da muss eine Welle der Empörung her!

Und noch eins, wer mit denen im Clinch liegt und ab sofort nichts mehr bezahlt, kann sehr wahrscheinlich sein Geld behalten. Auch Rücklastschriften der letzten 1-2 Monate sind sinnvoll. Nur, das sollte man dann auch wegen vermutlicher Komplikationen im "Kreuz" haben. Eine gültige Rechtsschutzversicherung wäre dabei vorteilhaft.


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2019)

Insider schrieb:


> Und noch eins, wer mit denen im Clinch liegt und ab sofort nichts mehr bezahlt, kann sehr wahrscheinlich sein Geld behalten. Auch Rücklastschriften der letzten 1-2 Monate sind sinnvoll.


Und wie ist das dann, wenn man aus dem umstritten Vertrag zu einem neuen Anbieter wechseln will? Ist das dann wie bei den Telefongesellschaften, kann der Versorgungszugang blockiert werden?


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Januar 2019)

> Habe vergangenen Freitag versucht, einen Brief persönlich in der Geschäftsstelle in der Nymphenburger Straße in München abzugeben - die Geschäftsstelle ist total leer geräumt


Kommentar bei Trustpilot

Auch das hier dürfte interessant sein:
Beitrag im Forum Energienetz

Das ist bemerkenswert:



			
				Aus Forum Energienetz schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Suche nach der besten Strategie zwingen wir uns immer wieder zu neuen Denkansätzen und schieben den Point of no Return möglichst lange vor uns her


 Sehr zutreffend. Mal sehen, wann der "Point of no return" hier erreicht wird. 

Naja, ich habe momentan kein Guthaben mehr dort, wenn ich die gezahlten Raten mit meinem Gasverbrauch bis heute vergleiche. Ein Guthaben entsteht erst wieder, wenn ich am 01.02.2019 die nächste Rate überweise. Und da ich einen Vertrag ohne Boni unterhalte, geht mir wohl nichts flöten.


----------



## Insider (20 Januar 2019)

Kann es sein, dass sich der in der Schweiz ansässige Herr Bor. C. Wehl. übernommen hat? Umstritten aber auch die Position des Prof. Dr. S. N. aus *****, der das Dilemma übernommen und ausgesetzt hatte. Interessant, dass auch Moneyhouse fleißig löscht.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (20 Januar 2019)

Mir scheint, die Ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Januar 2019)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Heute ist bei Trustpilot wieder mal großer Löschorgien- und 5-Sterne-Lobhudeltag:



Gehört nicht unmittelbar zum Thema, beschreibt aber treffend die mittlerweile zur Groteske
und Lachnummer verkommenen Bewertungen.
https://www.heise.de/forum/heise-Se...vorragende-Bewertungen/posting-33799254/show/


----------



## jupp11 (21 Januar 2019)

Die Wattestäbchenagentur wird greift  durch:
https://www.welt.de/finanzen/articl...etzagentur-leitet-Aufsichtsverfahren-ein.html


> „Wir haben das Unternehmen aufgefordert, zu dem Sachverhalt Stellung zu nehmen.“


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Januar 2019)

Aktuelles Lobhudelstakkato im Minutentakt bei Trustpilot


> Hier läuft alles wie versprochen und das wird jeder Nutzer zu schätzen wissen





> Der Anbieterwechsel hat schnell und problemlos geklappt. Ich würde mich jeder Zeit wieder für diesen Anbieter entscheiden





> Sehr freundliche Mitarbeiter im Kundenservice und wohl der günstigste Strom weit und breit





> Anbieter vollkommen okay. Bin seit 4 Monaten Kundin





> Der Preis ist fair und der Kundenservice freundlich





> Super Strompreise. War vorher bei den Stadtwerken. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich so viel sparen kann. Der Vergleich hat sich gelohnt! Boni wurden zuverlässig überwiesen





> Sehr zuverlässiger Anbieter. Alle Boni kamen pünktlich an. Die Tarife sind im Vergleich auch sehr gut. Kann nur jedem zum Wechsel raten. Der Vergleich lohnt


Und Löschungen von Kritiken natürlich. Man ist also noch da! Aber wo wohl? 

Update: Heute gibts bei Trustpilot wohl eine Extrem-Lobhudel-Nachtschicht im Akkord. Und was da so geschrieben wird.....


----------



## jupp11 (21 Januar 2019)

Für den/diejenige/n der/die  nach  all den Veröffentlichungen und Berichten
über den Saftladen jetzt noch auf solche Ammenmärchen/Phantastereien  reinfällt 
fehlt mir jedes Mitleid.


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2019)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Man ist also noch da! Aber wo wohl?





Insider schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir das alles hier _türkisch_ vor!


Tippe auf Istanbul.


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Januar 2019)

Gestern in SWR Marktcheck Wenn der Stromanbieter Ärger macht


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Januar 2019)

Heute gibts weiteren Bericht in der Bild-Zeitung, 

aber leider nur  im kostenpflichtigen Bereich!


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Januar 2019)

> BP half Skandal-Stromanbieter BEV





> Viele Kunden haben von den in Aussicht gestellten günstigen Preisen der BEV jedenfalls genug. In Internetforen und Facebook-Gruppen tauschen sich viele von ihnen aus und klagen sich gegenseitig ihr Leid. Einige wollen das Kapitel BEV nur noch beenden, so schnell wie möglich



Die Wirtschaftswoche berichtet


----------



## jupp11 (25 Januar 2019)

> *Anfangs* waren auch die Kundenbewertungen unauffällig.





> In Internetforen und Facebook-Gruppen tauschen sich viele von ihnen aus und klagen sich gegenseitig ihr Leid.


Dort kann ja auch nur sehr begrenzt gelobhudelt werden.  Erfahrene Admis/Mods schmeissen sowas sofort in den Müll.


> Jetzt teilte BEV mit, dass es sich um eine vorzeitige, freiwillige Preiserhöhung handele. *Sollte der Kunde sich nicht melden, wollte der Anbieter aber von seiner Zustimmung ausgehen.*


Frecher geht es kaum
https://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/new...reiserhoehungen-der-skandalfirma-8543108.html


> Bei Verivox und Check24 ist die BEV seit Mitte Dezember nicht mehr gelistet - auf Wunsch des Unternehmens selbst, wie die Vergleichsportale der "Welt" erklärten.


Es kommt noch heftiger:


> Fragen des _stern _zum seltsamen Geschäftsgebahren der Stromfirma beantwortete die BEV-Pressestelle am Montag nicht.* In einem als "Interview" getarnten PR-Text auf der Seite Verbraucherschutz.de (hat nichts mit der Verbraucherzentrale zu tun)* spielte das Unternehmen kürzlich die eigenen Preiserhöhungen herunter und verwies auf die Erhöhungen anderer Anbieter. Von der neuen Praxis der "einvernehmlichen Preisanpassungen" innerhalb der Preisgarantie ist dort gar nicht erst die Rede.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Januar 2019)

https://www.pv-magazine.de/unterneh...arte-fuer-preiserhoehung-trotz-preisgarantie/


> VZ NRW   Weil die Bayerische Energieversorgungsgesellschaft mbH (BEV) Kunden vermeintlich „einvernehmliche“ Preiserhöhungen unterschieben will, hat die Verbraucherzentrale NRW den Strom- und Gasversorger jetzt abgemahnt. Denn obwohl bei Lieferverträgen mit Preisgarantie die Strombezugspreise während der jeweiligen Laufzeit garantiert waren, sollen Verbraucher nun freiwillig einer vorzeitigen Anhebung ab Februar zustimmen.


https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/...hoehung-einbehaltene-guthaben-abmahnung-32540


> Behält der Versorger Ihr Guthaben ein, setzen Sie ihm schriftlich eine Frist zur Auszahlung Ihres Geldes. Wird diese nicht eingehalten, können Sie ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Januar 2019)

Dreist und  frech dazu:


> Nachdem ich am Dienstag erneut angerufen habe,um meinen Zählerstand durchzugeben,war da ein sehr sehr sehr unfreundlicher und frecher Mitarbeiter am Telefon. Der hat mich ständig verarscht,gelacht und gefragt warum ich mein Guthaben denn nicht der BEV schenke





> Mir stehen noch um die 800 Euro zu. Ich bin alleinerziehend mit 2 kleinen Kindern. Wenn das jetzt nicht endlich kommt,kann ich meinen Urlaub mit den 2 kleinen vergessen


----------



## jupp11 (26 Januar 2019)

Auf jeden Jubelkreischer kommen zehn Ohrfeigen. Selbst der naivste
Verbraucher, der weder Zeitung noch Fernsehen oder Internet liest, müßte
merken, welche alberne Show abgezogen wird. Die Hurraschreier müssen sich
doch selber blöd vorkommen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Januar 2019)

Jetzt ists wohl passiert......Insolvenzbekanntmachungen

Az.: 1513 IN 219 / 19


----------



## BenTigger (30 Januar 2019)

Tja, damit dürften die noch ausstehende Boni und Guthaben als persönlicher Verlust zu betrachten sein.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Januar 2019)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Tja, damit dürften die noch ausstehende Boni und Guthaben als persönlicher Verlust zu betrachten sein.


   Zum Glück schulde ich denen genau eine Rate, die ich am 01.02. überwiesen hätte.


----------



## BenTigger (30 Januar 2019)

Du Glücklicher 

Ist übrigens auch grade in den Nachrichten erwähnt worden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Januar 2019)

Inzwischen in nahezu allen Teletexten sowie Printmedien. Der Insolvenzverwalter behauptete, dass alle Kunden ab sofort durch die Grundversorger beliefert werden. Regulär läuft mein Vertrag zwar erst zum 31.08.2019 aus. Mal übers Wochenende überlegen, wie ich weiter vorgehe. Unser Grundversorger, die MVV Energie, ist eine Apotheke - elend teuer......


----------



## jupp11 (30 Januar 2019)

Ist zwar nur noch Leichenschau bestätigt aber die Masche Lobhudelei:
https://www.switchup.de/bev-energie


> Allerdings gab es Anfang 2018 Artikel, in denen die Frage aufgeworfen wurde, ob ein Teil der positiven Bewertungen dadurch zustande gekommen sind, dass BEV Energie für positive Bewertungen eine Prämie von bis zu 100€ angeboten hat.



https://www.strom-magazin.de/forum/...rgieversorgungsgesellschaft-mbh.t2252/page-86


> Sagen wir mal so, ich hab bereits mehrere Insolvenzen bei Kunden von mir erlebt, ich wusste es Wochen vorher, sie auch, aber am Ende ist immer strafrechtlich wenig bis nix passiert, oder der GF war eh schon über alle Berge.


----------



## jupp11 (30 Januar 2019)

https://www.wiwo.de/unternehmen/die...al-stromanbieter-bev-ist-pleite/23928822.html


> Es war eine Pleite mit Ansage, nun ist es soweit. Der wegen hoher Preiserhöhungen in die Kritik geratene Stromanbieter BEV Bayerische Energieversorgungsgesellschaft ist pleite. Das Unternehmen aus München beantragte die Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens. Als vorläufiger Insolvenzverwalter wurde der Münchner Anwalt A. B. bestellt. Dies teilte das Insolvenzgericht des Amtsgerichts München mit.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Januar 2019)

Lt. Telefonat mit dem Netzbetreiber würde die BEV Energie mich nicht vor dem Vertragsablauftermin 31.08.2019 herauslassen. Mal abwarten, was da passiert. Der Insolvenzverwalter stellte bereits eine diesbezügliche Seite  ins Netz. Dort heißt es u.a.:



			
				Insolvenzverwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Werde ich von der BEV noch mit Strom oder Gas beliefert?
> Nein. Ihr Bezug von Strom und Gas ist aber auf jeden Fall durch Ihren Ersatzversorger sichergestellt, der sich bei Ihnen melden wird. Da die BEV ihren Lieferverpflichtungen aus den Verträgen nicht mehr erfüllen kann, sieht das Gesetz in Deutschland vor, dass die Kunden automatisch in die Ersatzversorgung durch den örtlichen Grundversorger mit Strom und Gas beliefert werden. Die Kunden, die sich in dieser Ersatzversorgung befinden, werden automatisch vom Grundversorger darüber informiert.


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2019)

Ersatzversorgung ist doch aber üblicherweise relativ teuer, oder?


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Januar 2019)

Heiko schrieb:


> Ersatzversorgung ist doch aber üblicherweise relativ teuer, oder?


Allerdings. Und unsere MVV Energie ist ja DIE Apotheke, was Energiepreise betrifft. Die nehmens von den Lebendigen! Ich versuche halt, dort so schnell wie möglich rauszukommen. Aber ich habe ja noch Glück, da ich bei der BEV nichts verloren habe. Da gibt es Alleinerziehende, die ohnehin jeden Cent nötig haben, die 800 - 1.000 Euro Guthaben unterhalten, was sie jetzt wohl abschreiben können.


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> https://www.strom-magazin.de/forum/...rgieversorgungsgesellschaft-mbh.t2252/page-86
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ärgerlich für die geprellten Kunden. Aber an den Gedanken wird man sich vermutlich gewöhnen müssen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Januar 2019)

Was sind das nur für DAUs, die jetzt massenweise 5-Sterne-Bewertungen bei Trustpilot einstellen? Haben die nicht mitgekriegt, dass der Laden insolvent ist? Man solls nicht glauben! Naja, vielleicht löscht Trustpilot den Mist ja.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Februar 2019)

Hervorragender Artikel:
https://www.focus.de/immobilien/ene...eitewelle-bei-stromanbietern_id_10258137.html
Die Anbieter sind  keine klassischen Erzeuger mit AKW im Keller, sondern schlicht Händler.
Wie auf Dauer ein Weiterverscherbeln funktionieren soll, egal welches "Geschäftsmodell", bleibt mir ein Rätsel


----------



## BenTigger (1 Februar 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Wie auf Dauer ein Weiterverscherbeln funktionieren soll, egal welches "Geschäftsmodell", bleibt mir ein Rätsel



Ein Typisches Schneeballgeschäft.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Februar 2019)

https://www.verivox.de/bev-insolven...kzWv08wV-rJo_xPDmWcGTrJCeWiuxaZUaAp6HEALw_wcB


> Laut der Website bev-inso.de wird die BEV keine weiteren Abschläge abbuchen. Wir empfehlen den Kunden dennoch, ihre Zahlungsverpflichtungen gegenüber der BEV Energie zu überprüfen. Wer eine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt hat, sollte diese widerrufen. Sollte trotz Widerruf der Einzugsermächtigung Geld vom Konto abgehen, können Verbraucher dieses Geld bis zu 13 Monate nach der Belastung von der Bank zurückfordern. Offene Rechnungsbeträge können per Überweisung auf das vom vorläufigen Insolvenzverwalter eingerichtete Sonderkonto beglichen werden.


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2019)

Das bisherige Web der BEV ist stummgeschaltet. Für Infos zum aktuellen Stand des Verfahrens und Verbraucherfragen wird auf die Seite http://www.bev-inso.de/ weitergeleitet.



BenTigger schrieb:


> Ein Typisches Schneeballgeschäft.


Aber wie konnte man sich seit 2013 daran bereichern? Sind es etwa womöglich allein die üppigen Gehälter der Verantwortlichen und deren Berater? Meines Erachtens spielt hier auch die Beteiligung der schweizerischen Muttergesellschaft Genie Holding AG eine Rolle. Deren Website ist aktuell auch tot: http://www.genie-ag.ch/ und hat sich in Google auch weitestgehend geschlichen. Im Cache bei Bing findet man aber noch eine Momentaufnahme vom 27.01.2019 >HER<.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Februar 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> Deren Website ist aktuell auch tot: http://www.genie-ag.ch/ und hat sich


Nö es geht aufwärts 


> Diese Website befindet sich im Aufbau.


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Februar 2019)

Die nächste bitte!


> *BEV Servicegesellschaft Offenburg insolvent*
> Die Tochter wo die viele Post immer hin ging hat auch gestern Nachmittag Insolvenz angemeldet
> Diesmal beim Gericht in Freiburg


 Az.: 1513 IN 222/19  -  aber nicht in Freiburg, sondern auch beim AG München


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Februar 2019)

Genial: Die GENIE HOLDING in Tägerwilen sucht ne Menge neue Mitarbeiter.....



> Die GENIE Holding AG steht für nachhaltigen Erfolg im internationalen Energiesektor. Mit unseren innovativen Tochtergesellschaften mehrere hunderttausend Kunden mit Strom und Gas. Die Unternehmensgruppe wird von der GENIE Holding AG geführt


----------



## jupp11 (4 Februar 2019)

Stromanbieter-Ranking: Strom aus Flensburg - für ganz Deutschland
					

Viele Stromanbieter in unserem Ranking sind mit kommunalen oder städtischen Versorgern verbunden oder haben zumindest alte Verbindungen zu diesen....




					www.wiwo.de
				





> Alleiniger Gesellschafter der BEV ist laut Auskunftei Creditreform eine in der Schweiz ansässige Genie Holding AG. Zu BEV zählt auch noch die Marke Enervatis, die ebenfalls Strom anbietet.


ach was....


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Februar 2019)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Inzwischen in nahezu allen Teletexten sowie Printmedien. Der Insolvenzverwalter behauptete, dass alle Kunden ab sofort durch die Grundversorger beliefert werden. Regulär läuft mein Vertrag zwar erst zum 31.08.2019 aus. Mal übers Wochenende überlegen, wie ich weiter vorgehe. Unser Grundversorger, die MVV Energie, ist eine Apotheke - elend teuer......


Gestern kam Post vom Grundversorger, obwohl ich am Tag der Insolvenz bereits einen Anschlußvertrag abschloss, der mir vom neuen (öffentlich-rechtlichen) Anbieter umgehend bestätigt wurde.

Der Grundversorger hat die bereits erwähnten unverschämten Preise:
Grundgebühr: 294,13 Euro p.a.
Verbrauchspreis: 6,57 ct./kWh bei Abschluss eines Vertrages bis 31.12.2020 - ansonsten teurer

Mein neuer (öffentlich-rechtlicher) Versorger (bietet nur in Baden-Württemberg an) hat da wesentlich günstigere Konditionen:
Grundgebühr: 132,00 p.a.
Verbrauchspreis: 4,76 ct./kWh

Der BEV schulde ich übrigens lt. meinen Berechnungen zum 31.01.2019 noch 156,87 Euro. Mal abwarten, welche Rechnung mir der Insolvenzverwalter aufmacht. Kann noch geringfügig differieren wegen der neu ermittelten Brennwerte.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Februar 2019)

> Der BEV schulde ich übrigens lt. meinen Berechnungen zum 31.01.2019 noch 156,87 Euro. ]



Aha, du hast also mit dafür gesorgt, dass die BEV insolvent wurde...


----------



## jupp11 (9 Februar 2019)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Der Grundversorger hat die bereits erwähnten unverschämten Preise:
> Grundgebühr: 294,13 Euro p.a.
> Verbrauchspreis: 6,57 ct./kWh bei Abschluss eines Vertrages bis 31.12.2020 - ansonsten teurer


Ist doch geschenkt: https://energiemarie.de/energieanbieter/rwe


> RWE SmartLine Strom basic ist vergleichbar mit dem überregionalen Tarif RWE SmartLine Plus. Die Vertragsmerkmale und Konditionen sind die gleichen, es gibt nur minimale Preisbweichungen. Der Verbrauchspreis je kWh ist mit *22,99 Cent netto (27,36 Cent brutto) *etwas teurer, der Grundpreis mit 68,00 Euro netto (80,92 Euro brutto) wiederum etwas günstiger.


PS: Ist hier einer der Grundversorger.


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Februar 2019)

Bei mir handelt es sich ja um Gas, nicht um Strom. Bei Strom zahle ich seit 01.01.19 auch ca. 27 ct/kWh und 62 Euro Grundpreis p.a. (jeweils brutto). In einem anderen PLZ-Gebiet verlangt derselbe Stromanbieter übrigens 23,88 ct/kWh und 89 Euro Grundpreis (brutto). Kommt wohl immer auf den jeweiligen Netzbetreiber an.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Februar 2019)

Leider auf Bild kostenpflichtig:

DIE GROSSE BEV-PLEITE - Strom-Chef verschenkte Rolex-Uhren



			
				BILD schrieb:
			
		

> Wurden in der Schweiz Akten vernichtet?





			
				Handelsblatt schrieb:
			
		

> Etwa 250.000 Kunden des Energieversorgers BEV warten nach der Pleite des Billigstromanbieters auf fast 80 Millionen Euro. Das sagte der vorläufige BEV-Insolvenzverwalter Axel Bierbach dem "Handelsblatt". Die Chancen, dass die Kunden ihr Geld tatsächlich wiederbekommen, schätzt der Rechtsanwalt jedoch als nicht sehr hoch ein: "Es sieht leider schlecht für die Kunden aus."





> Aus dem Insolvenzantrag ergeben sich Verbindlichkeiten von ausstehenden Bonuszahlungen in Höhe von 29,5 Millionen Euro und Kunden-Guthaben von etwa 50 Millionen Euro. Diese Zahlen müssen wir jetzt verifizieren.











						Billigstromanbieter: BEV-Kunden warten nach Insolvenz auf fast 80 Millionen Euro
					

Mit der BEV ist wieder ein Billigstromanbieter in die Pleite gerutscht. Im Interview erklärt Insolvenzverwalter Bierbach, was die Kunden nun erwartet.




					www.handelsblatt.com


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Februar 2019)

> *Doppelte Abbuchungen waren Absicht*





> Im September vergangenen Jahres kam es für 250.000 Kunden besonders schlimm. Ihnen wurde der Monatsbeitrag gleich doppelt abgebucht – angeblich wegen eines Bankfehlers. Wie die „Bild“ unter Bezugnahme auf Aussagen ehemaliger Mitarbeiter berichtet, habe es sich dabei aber um Absicht gehandelt. Demnach habe die BEV so versucht, ihre Liquidität kurzfristig zu sichern


https://www.focus.de/immobilien/ene...lich-doppelt-abgebucht-haben_id_10307071.html


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2019)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Leider auf Bild kostenpflichtig: DIE GROSSE BEV-PLEITE - Strom-Chef verschenkte Rolex-Uhren


In meiner Printausgabe schrieb Bild gestern:


----------



## BenTigger (12 Februar 2019)

Deswegen unterstütze ich lieber mit 34€* mehr im Jahr meinem lokalen Energieversorger, der mich seit Jahrzehnten ohne Probleme versogt.
Stadtwerke eben  und auch mit eigener Energiererzeugung.

*grade wieder geprüft, mit aktuellen Verbrauchsdaten und ohne Berücksichtigung dubioser Versorger.


----------



## jupp11 (12 Februar 2019)

https://www.focus.de/immobilien/ene...lich-doppelt-abgebucht-haben_id_10307071.html


> Nicht ausgezahlte Boni, doppelte Abbuchungen, kräftige Preiserhöhungen: Der Billigstromanbieter BEV machte sich bei seinen Kunden immer unbeliebter. Ende Januar hat das Münchner Unternehmen Insolvenz angemeldet. Insider wussten offenbar viel früher von der Pleite.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Februar 2019)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Deswegen unterstütze ich lieber mit 34€* mehr im Jahr meinem lokalen Energieversorger, der mich seit Jahrzehnten ohne Probleme versogt.
> Stadtwerke eben  und auch mit eigener Energiererzeugung.
> 
> *grade wieder geprüft, mit aktuellen Verbrauchsdaten und ohne Berücksichtigung dubioser Versorger.


Wegen 34 Euro/Jahr würde ich auch niemals wechseln. Aber bei mir macht der Unterschied zu unserem Lokalversorger (ist gleichzeitig Netzbetreiber, keine Grundversorgung, sondern regulärer Gasabnahmevertrag) 668,93 Euro bei Verbrauch von 28.000 kWh im Jahr aus:

Lokalversorger:
Arbeitspreis: 6,57 ct/kWh
Grundpreis: 294,13 p.a.
Preis pro Jahr: 2.133,73

Mein neuer Versorger (Stadtwerk in Baden-Württemberg, bietet nur in BaWü an)
Arbeitspreis: 4,76 ct/kWh
Grundpreis: 132,00 p.a.
Preis pro Jahr: 1.464,80

Eigentlich suche ich mir nur öffentlich-rechtliche Versorger aus. Der Wechsel zur BEV war zugegebenermaßen ein "Sündenfall", den ich nach genaueren Recherchen am ersten Tag des Vertrages und nach Feststellung der erhöhten Abbuchung auch sofort bereute.

NB: Kommentar bei Trustpilot:


> Wer an das Unternehmen eine Nachzahlung leisten soll kann diese doch lieber an jemanden überweisen, dem BEV sein Guthaben nicht auszahlt! Daran wäre rechtlich nichts verwerflich. ich selbst habe über 400 Euro Guthaben zu erhalten


Wie kann man nur einen derartigen Unsinn verzapfen?


----------



## BenTigger (13 Februar 2019)

Ich rede hier eben von 34€, da sollte man schon genau überlegen, ob es das Risiko wert ist. 
Du hast ja auch alles genau verfolgt und reagiertest rechtzeitig. Andere aber nicht...

Ich kenne jemanden , der wegen 2 € im Monat weniger, zur BEV wechselte und nun über 100€ Verlust hat.
Nun heult sie sich die Augen aus, hat uns aber vorher großkotzig für Blöde erklärt, weil wir nicht gewechselt haben


----------



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2019)

Es muss gespart werden: Koste es, was es wolle...


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Februar 2019)

Heute informiert der Insolvenzverwalter: 


> Frage: Ich habe versehentlich noch den Abschlag für den Monat Februar überwiesen. Bekomme ich mein Geld zurück? _(Stand: 12.02.2019)_





> Antwort: Die BEV kann aufgrund der Insolvenz ihren (Rück)-Zahlungsverpflichtungen bedauerlicherweise nicht nachkommen. Zu einer Erstattung von versehentlichen Überweisungen oder Abbuchungen wird es nicht kommen. Etwaige Forderungen sind zunächst zur Insolvenztabelle anzumelden. Eine Forderungsanmeldung vor der Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens ist allerdings rechtlich unwirksam. Die Gläubiger des Unternehmens werden gebeten, von Forderungsanmeldungen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt abzusehen und auf die Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens zu warten



Zum Glück machte ich nach Widerruf der Einzugsermächtigung keinen Dauerauftrag, wie von der BEV schriftlich gefordert, sondern jedesmal zum Monatsersten Einzelüberweisung, die letzte zum 02.01.2019. Ich schulde dem Insolvenzverwalter jetzt noch knapp 160 Euro - die kann er gerne haben nach Eingang und Prüfung der Schlußrechnung, die ja irgendwann ergehen wird.


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Februar 2019)

> Der Ökostromanbieter Lichtblick hat mit dem insolventen Strom- und Gasanbieter BEV einen Kooperationsvertrag geschlossen. Damit kann Lichtblick den Kunden von BEV anbieten, zum Sondertarif zu ihnen zu wechseln. Lichtblick bezahlt für jeden gewechselten Kunden einen Betrag in die Insolvenzkasse der BEV.


https://www.juve.de/nachrichten/dea...2byDEJdtXFzc480J9iwl6JEmFQYN2BDyuQynh-V8pM1_c

Auch interessant, was heute bei Trustpilot zu finden ist.


----------



## jupp11 (16 Februar 2019)

Die Jubelposter  kommen gegen die Flut der Note "ungenügend" nicht mehr an.
 Seit dem 3./4.Februar ist  Sendepause.  Bekommen wohl keine  Provison mehr


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Februar 2019)

Klasse! Zutreffend - ab 27.20: Die Check24-Familie

Heute abend soll angeblich in Stern TV bei RTL Beitrag über die BEV Energie kommen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Februar 2019)

Nun meldete auch die Genie Holding AG Insolvenz an:


> Wie das Konkursamt des Kantons Thurgau mitteilte, wurde das Insolvenzverfahren der Genie Holding am Montag eröffnet.
> "Es bestehen Forderungen von mehr als 100 Millionen Euro der BEV gegen ihre Muttergesellschaft", sagte BEV-Insolvenzverwalter A. B.


Bericht bei Spiegel Online

Und vor einigen Tagen suchte die Genie Holding über ein Schweizer Portal noch massenhaft Mitarbeiter......


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Februar 2019)

Insolvenzverwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Als der Insolvenzantrag gestellt wurde, lagen bereits 140 000 unbeantwortete Briefe und E-Mails vor. Und es werden täglich mehr. „Um jedem Kunden einzeln zu antworten, bräuchten wir rund ein Jahr“



Bericht im Handelsblatt



> Stellungnahme des vorläufigen Insolvenzverwalters der BEV zum Konkurs der Genie Holding AG



Text der Stellungnahme


----------



## jupp11 (22 Februar 2019)

Bei der ganzen Weiterverhökerei (was anders ist das nicht, denn keiner dieser
Billigströmer  erzeugt auch nur eine Wattstunde oder Kubikcentimeter Gas )
  versteh ich nicht, warum das billiger ist,  als der/die Erzeuger es selbst verkaufen könnten. 
Warum tun die das nicht, denn dann wär doch der Spuk schnell vorbei


----------



## Reducal (22 Februar 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> ...versteh ich nicht, warum das billiger ist,  als der/die Erzeuger es selbst verkaufen könnten.
> Warum tun die das nicht...


Weil der Gesetzgeber eine Gewaltenteilung bestimmt hat, hatte mir mal jmd. von E.ON erklärt. Energieerzeugung und -Vertrieb müssen demnach getrennt sein.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Februar 2019)

Wat.n Blödsinn: Unbundling








						Unbundling: Für gleiche Chancen am Energiemarkt
					

Was hat es mit dem Begriff Unbundling auf sich? Was dahintersteckt und die Umsetzung von Unbundling aussieht, lesen Sie hier!




					www.strom-magazin.de
				





> Von der Grundidee hört sich Unbundling also nach einem sinnvollen Eingriff in die Marktwirtschaft an. Doch was wäre Deutschland ohne Ausnahmen? Fürs Unbundling gibt es die Ausnahmeregelung, dass alle Unternehmen mit unter 100.000 Kunden vom Unbundling nicht betroffen sind. Sie müssen ihren Stromnetzbetrieb nicht von der Stromvermarktung trennen. Und da die meisten Gas- und Stromnetze lokalen Energieunternehmen gehören, fallen etwa 90 Prozent der Stromlieferanten und sogar 95 Prozent der Gaslieferanten durch diese Regelung durch


Für das was dabei rauskommt ist das BEV Desaster der beste Beweis


----------



## Heiko (23 Februar 2019)

Das Gegenteil von "gut gemacht" ist "gut gemeint".


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 März 2019)

> Strom-Skandal hat eine Leitung in die Schweiz
> BEV-Boss taucht im Thurgau unter





> Sich selbst soll sich der Genie-Boss kurz vor dem Konkurs noch einen fetten Bonus überwiesen haben. In Tägerwilen TG könnten auch Spuren beseitigt worden sein, hinter denen deutsche Fahnder her sind!
> 
> «In der Rechtsabteilung waren während mehrerer Tagen zwei Schredder im Einsatz», berichtet ein Insider. «Alle elektronischen Geräte wie Notebooks, Desktops und Handys wurden eingezogen und anschliessend zerstört.



Pressebericht aus der Schweiz


----------



## jupp11 (18 März 2019)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Pressebericht aus der Schweiz


Die Vera... und Verhökerer




__





						Das Stromphänomen
					






					www.switchup.de
				





> 1. Viele Anbieter bezeichnen ihre treuen Kunden intern als *Schläfer*
> Deutschland bietet europaweit das mit Abstand *höchste Sparpotenzial*.
> Ein Stromanbieterwechsel dauert im Schnitt *lediglich 4:23 Min*.
> Durch einen Stromanbieterwechsel ändert sich nur der *Absender der Rechnung*.


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2019)

….und dann glaubt der Dummbürger auch noch, dass aus SEINER Steckdose Ökostrom tröpfelt, weil er den bezahlt. Dabei liegt in allen Dosen derselbe Mix an, die Verteilung erfolgt bei der Gewinnung und auf die hat der bezogene Haushaltsstrom nur mikroskopischen bis gar keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 März 2019)

Bin mal gespannt, wann die Rechnung des Insolvenzverwalters eintrudelt und ob die Berechnungen auch zutreffen. Ich habe mir jedenfalls mal ausgerechnet, was ich noch zu zahlen habe, wenn vertragsgemäß abgerechnet wird.


----------



## Reducal (26 März 2019)

Bei hunderttausenden fehlgebuchten und offenen Abrechnungen und der Tatsache, dass die Insolvenz mangels Masse womöglich gar nicht eröffnet wird hast du gute Chancen bisserl was zur Entschädigung für den Schlamassel der anderen Kunden zu sparen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 April 2019)

> Abrechnungen wirds vermutlich eine ganze Zeit lang nicht geben.
> 
> BEV hat nämlich kein Zugriff auf das Abrechnungssystem mehr.
> Der Dienstleister, der das bereitgestellt hat, verweigert wohl den Zugriff.


Quelle: Forum des Bundes der Energieverbraucher


----------



## jupp11 (13 April 2019)

bev-energie.com/


> Firefox hat ein Problem erkannt und www bev-energie.com nicht aufgerufen. Entweder ist die Website falsch eingerichtet oder Datum und/oder Uhrzeit auf diesem Computer sind nicht korrekt.
> 
> Das Zertifikat der Website ist wahrscheinlich abgelaufen, weshalb Firefox keine verschlüsselte Verbindung aufbauen kann. Falls Sie die Website besuchen, könnten Angreifer versuchen, Passwörter, E-Mails oder Kreditkartendaten zu stehlen.







__





						Verfahrensinformationsportal
					






					bev-inso.de
				





> Aufgrund des vorläufigen Insolvenzverfahrens sind sämtliche Kommunikationskanäle der BEV überlastet. Deshalb können Anfragen derzeit nicht beantwortet werden. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 April 2019)

Jedenfalls habe ich die 151,73, die die BEV lt. meinen Berechnungen noch von mir zu kriegen hat, mal als Rückstellung aufs Tagesgeldkonto umgebucht. Kann zwar noch geringfügig differieren wegen unterschiedlichem Brennwert, aber das dürfte sich im einstelligen Eurobereich bewegen.


----------



## jupp11 (14 April 2019)

Schmankerl am Rand:


			
				whois schrieb:
			
		

> Domain Name: BEV-ENERGIE.COM
> Registry Registrant ID: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
> Registrant Name: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
> Registrant Organization: Genie Holding AG
> ...


anonyme Registrierung ist nicht gerade das, was man von einem
vertrauenswürdigen  Unternehmen erwarten sollte.


----------



## Heiko (14 April 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Schmankerl am Rand:
> 
> anonyme Registrierung ist nicht gerade das, was man von einem
> vertrauenswürdigen  Unternehmen erwarten sollte.


Das ist nicht "anonym". Das ist eine Folge des Datenschutzwahns. Ist mittlerweile bei fast allen Domains so.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 April 2019)

> Ein Päckli mit T-Shirt, Hemd und Jacke erhielten die rund 50 Mitarbeiter der Tägerwiler Genie Holding AG zu Weihnachten. «Dazu gab es zwei teure Sektflaschen», sagt ein Beschenkter. Die Bescherung fand in einem der besten Kreuzlinger Restaurants statt





> In der Zeitung sei ja auch gestanden, dass sich der Chef noch einen fetten Bonus überwiesen habe und die Miete für seinen neuen privaten Wohnsitz mit Firmengeldern für ein Jahr im voraus bezahlt habe


Bericht im Tagblatt Ostschweiz


----------



## jupp11 (14 April 2019)

whois schrieb:
			
		

> Domain Name: bev-energie.com
> Creation Date: *2015*-03-10T


Der kluge Mann beugt vor....








						BEV Bayerische Energieversorgungsgesellschaft – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Die BEV Bayerische Energieversorgungsgesellschaft mbH (BEV Energie) ist ein 2013 gegründetes Energieversorgungsunternehmen


Wo mag es vor 2015 registriert  gewesen sein?





						BEV: Alles zum Stromanbieter und den Tarifen
					

Erfahren Sie alles was sie zu BEV wissen müssen. Wir informieren über Preise und Tarife.




					www.allaboutenergy.de
				





> Die BEV Bayrische Energieversorgungsgesellschaft mbH liefert günstigen Strom aus dem Herzen Bayerns. Als Stromversorger existiert das Unternehmen erst seit 2014.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 April 2019)

Das Impressum von "allaboutenergy" ist sehr aussagekräftig - und die "Kreativrandalen" sind down: 



> *Impressum*
> Impressum, yo!
> 
> Gestaltung und Technische Umsetzung:
> www.kreativrandale.de


----------



## jupp11 (12 Mai 2019)

https://www.handelsblatt.com/finanzen/steuern-recht/recht/telefonabzocke-zahl-der-beschwerden-wegen-unerlaubter-telefonwerbung-steigt/24119584.html?ticket=ST-5906744-IIpwNFfqbaovljJfRLpo-ap5


> 20.03.2019
> Zahl der Beschwerden wegen unerlaubter Telefonwerbung steigt
> Unerlaubte Werbeanrufe sind ein weitverbreitetes Übel.
> Verbraucherministerin Katarina Barley will den Missstand beheben.
> ...


Die FDP sieht das natürlich ganz anders:


> Die verbraucherpolitische Sprecherin der FDP, Katharina Willkomm, hält nichts davon: „Da wird die Bürokratiekeule geschwungen. Gerade beim Stromanbieterwechsel gibt es einfachere Lösungen, um die Rechte der Verbraucher zu wahren.“


Ausgerechnet ....


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Mai 2019)

Bei der FDP ist das auch nicht verwunderlich. Erinnert mich an die (Ex)-Justiz-Zypresse, die mal meinte, bei der Verpflichtung zu schriftlicher Bestätigung von telefonisch aufgedrückten Verträgen müsste man jede Pizzabestellung schriftlich nachreichen....


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Mai 2019)

Gibts eigentlich etwas neues vom Insolvenzverwalter der BEV? "Still ruht der See". Auch bei Google ist nichts neues gelistet. Meine Schlußrechnung steht jedenfalls noch aus.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Mai 2019)

Aha, es tut sich was:

Ihre Endabrechnung


----------



## Hippo (22 Mai 2019)

NOCH ist es keine Abrechnung ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Mai 2019)

Ein Hammer ist ja, dass der Insolvenzverwalter das Logo von Creditreform neben dem BEV-Logo am Kopf der Rechnung anbringt. Soll das einschüchtern? Bin mal gespannt, wann meine Rechnung kommt und vor allem, ob sie auch korrekt ist.....


----------



## jupp11 (22 Mai 2019)

> 9: Abschläge Nachzahlung /* 10.  Guthaben*


Der einzige Hinweis dass es auch Guthaben geben könnte, ansonsten bei Nachzahlungen
 die Keule rausgeholt wird.


----------



## Hippo (22 Mai 2019)

... kannst ja antworten dass Du die gleichen Massstäbe bei verspäteter Auszahlung eines eventuellen Guthaben anlegst ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Mai 2019)

Obwohl ich dem Netzbetreiber auf Aufforderung den Gaszählerstand zum Insolvenzzeitpunkt bzw. dem Zeitpunkt des Endes der Belieferung per Fax mitteilte (ebenso der BEV, dem Insolvenzverwalter und dem neuen Lieferanten), meldete der Netzbetreiber einen um 175 m³ höheren Zählerstand, wie ein heutiges Telefonat ergab. Man habe geschätzt, wolle sich aber jetzt nach meinem Anruf um Richtigstellung bemühen. Meine Beschwerde beim Netzbetreiber habe ich denen nochmals per Fax übermittelt. Immerhin würde dieses "Versehen" ca. 100 Euro zugunsten des BEV-Insolvenzverwalters und zulasten des neuen Anbieters ausmachen.


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2019)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ein Hammer ist ja, dass der Insolvenzverwalter das Logo von Creditreform neben dem BEV-Logo am Kopf der Rechnung anbringt.


Der Insolvenzverwalter wird wohl kaum die Datenbanken selbst bedienen sondern machen lassen. Da bietet sich die Creditreform mit ihrem Know-how an.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Mai 2019)

BEV bockt:


			
				BEV schrieb:
			
		

> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> Wie Sie vielleicht wissen, befindet sich die BEV seit dem 31.01.2019 in einem vorläufigen Insolvenzverfahren. Die Zählerstände wurden uns nach diesem Datum vom zuständigen Netzbetreiber übermittelt. Wir bitten um Verständnis, dass wir ohne weiteren Nachweis durch Sie den von Ihnen genannten Messwert nicht berücksichtigen können.



Der zuständige Sachbearbeiter des Netzbetreibers bestätigte mir, dass der korrigierte Zählerstand übermittelt wurde. Jetzt lass ich mir halt vom Netzbetreiber diesen Stand nochmals schriftlich bestätigen und schicke die Bestätigung an diesen Laden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Juni 2019)

Heute kam Mail von BEV, dass sie den von mir mitgeteilten korrigierten Zählerstand doch akzeptieren würden und bei der Abrechnung entsprechend berücksichtigen. Auf die Abrechnung bin ich jetzt mal gespannt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Juni 2019)

Insolvenzverwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Derzeit wird geprüft, ob das Verfahren eröffnet werden kann. Eine Verfahrenseröffnung wird frühestens Ende September 2019 erfolgen.


.
Naja, erst hieß es Ende April, dann Ende Mai, jetzt Ende September.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Juni 2019)

Heute kam meine BEV-Gasrechnung vom Insolvenzverwalter. Stimmt mit meinen Berechnungen komplett überein. Das Kapitel BEV Energie ist für mich somit Geschichte.....


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juni 2019)

Gratulation! Deine Hartnäckigkeit dürfte leider Ausnahme sein. 
Wird als "Reibungsverlust" vom Insolvenzverwalter abgeschrieben.


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2019)

Braver Nicko, ich weiß schon, warum wir uns gut verstehen!


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Oktober 2019)

Inzwischen bestätigte mir mein Gasversorger seit dem 01.02.2019 (Stadtwerke Konstanz), dass er die bisherigen Konditionen um 12 Monate verlängert: 4,76 ct/kWh Arbeitspreis und 11 Euro/Monat Grundpreis. Der Wechsel von BEV zu SW Konstanz erfolgte nahtlos - ohne dass der Grundversorger eingeschaltet wurde. Wunderte mich zwar zuerst, dass die Rate geringfügig erhöht wurde. Da aber nachschüssig berechnet wird (zum 1. wird die Rate für den Vormonat abgebucht) und nur 11 statt 12 Raten belastet werden, ist das völlig ok!


----------



## Sandra4 (13 Oktober 2019)

Gegen schlechte Sterne-Bewertung kann man gerichtlich nicht vorgehen. Das würde kein Gericht anerkennen. ich würde es auf dem Streit ankommen lassen.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Oktober 2019)

Sandra4 schrieb:


> Gegen schlechte Sterne-Bewertung kann man gerichtlich nicht vorgehen. Das würde kein Gericht anerkennen. ich würde es auf dem Streit ankommen lassen.


Hast du dich im Thread vertan? In diesem Thread kommt Sterne + Bewertung nicht vor.
Vermutlich sollte es hier sein:








						Ärger mit einem Verkäufer von Amazon-Marketplace
					

Danke für die Antworten! Da kein Geld abgebucht wurde, habe ich gegenüber dem Verkäufer auch gar keinen Anspruch.  Da der Auftrag storniert wurde, hatte ich keine Möglichkeit den Verkäufer zu bewerten, was mich sehr geärgert hat. Deswegen habe ich überlegt mich bei Amazon zu melden. Aus...




					forum.computerbetrug.de


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Oktober 2019)

Neues vom Insolvenzverwalter: https://www.bev-inso.de/start
Am 16.10.2019 erfolgte die Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens.


> Kunden der BEV werden nun eine Endabrechnung erhalten. Falls Ihre Endabrechnung eine Forderung zugunsten der BEV ausweist, bezahlen Sie diese Rechnung bitte auf das in der Endabrechnung genannte Verfahrenskonto. Falls Ihre Endabrechnung ein Guthaben zu Ihren Gunsten ausweist, können Sie nunmehr Ihre Ansprüche gegen die BEV über diese Internetseite (Gläubigerbereich) unter Nutzung der Ihnen bis spätestens 20.12.2019 per Post zugehenden PIN zur Insolvenztabelle anmelden


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2019)

Auch nett zu lesen: https://www.bev-inso.de/assets/downloads/20191016_pa.pdf


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Oktober 2019)

Heute in WISO:








						BEV-Pleite
					

Teure Folgen für Gläubiger




					www.zdf.de


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2019)

Glück gehabt. Der Gasabnehmer, den ich betreue, hat ein Guthaben von 150 €. Kann man sich zwar abschmieren, habe aber freilich trotzdem die Forderung im Gläubigerbereich angemeldet. Da es nicht zur Auszahlung des Neukundenbonus kam, ist somit ein Schaden von etwa 400 € zu verzeichnen.
Der Abnehmer war gleich in die Grundversorgung von ESB gefallen und von hier aus konnten wir einen anderen Anbieter wählen.

Übrigens, habe jetzt mal einen Test gemacht. Für Leute, die sich nicht kümmern aber auch keine "Schläfer" sein wollen, eignet sich z. B. der Tarifaufpasser switchup bestens. Die Preise haben mit den errechneten über Verivox auf den Cent genau überein gestimmt und switchup ist kostenlos.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Januar 2020)

> Insolvenzverfahren BEV Bayerische Energieversorgungsgesellschaft mbH: Erste Gläubigerversammlung für insolventen Stromanbieter BEV am 15. Januar 2020 in München  Insolvenzverwalter berichtet über Hintergründe der Insolvenz, aktuellen Verfahrensstand und Aussichten für die Gläubiger  Wichtige Hinweise für teilnehmende Gläubiger





			https://www.bev-inso.de/assets/downloads/PM_BerichtsterminBEVAnkuendigung_20200110.pdf


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Januar 2020)

> Insolvenzverfahren BEV Bayerische Energieversorgungsgesellschaft mbH: Gläubigerversammlung stößt auf geringes Interesse bei ehemaligen Kunden/Insolvenzverwalter im Amt bestätigt  Gläubigerausschuss wird von drei auf fünf Mitglieder erweitert  98 Prozent der Gläubiger akzeptieren Wert der Endabrechnungen





			https://www.bev-inso.de/assets/downloads/20200116_pm.pdf


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2020)

Bin zwar selbst indirekt geschädigt aber was zu der Insolvenz geführt hatte, ist schon einen Hinleser wert:



			
				https://www.bev-inso.de/assets/downloads/PM_BerichtsterminBEVAnkuendigung_20200110.pdf schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz erheblicher operativer Verluste durch Niedrigpreisstrategie, hohe Kundengewinnungskosten (Provisionen) und eine hohe Wechselrate der Kunden konnte die BEV Ihr Wachstum bis Sommer 2018 aus eigener Kraft finanzieren. Grund hierfür waren unter anderem die jeweils am Monatsanfang eingehenden Kundenzahlungen, die insgesamt zu ca. 30 Prozent EEG-Umlage und Stromsteuern beinhalteten. Aufgrund der Abschlagszahlungen auf dem Kundenniveau des Vorjahres hat die BEV jedoch nur für etwa 50 Prozent ihrer Kunden die EEG-Umlage und die Stromsteuer weitergeleitet. Die übrigen 50 Prozent verwendete sie zur Finanzierung ihres verlustreichen Betriebs.
> Dies änderte sich, als im Sommer 2018 die EEG-Umlage der tatsächlichen beinahe doppelt so hohen Kundenzahl angepasst wurde: Die BEV musste für die Jahre 2017 und 2018 Nachzahlungen in Höhe von insgesamt ca. 66 Mio. Euro und künftig höhere Vorauszahlungen leisten. Hierfür benötigte die BEV Stundungen und Fremdkapital.



Kann man ja schon fast Mitleid bekommen, mit diesem Schweizer Zocker. Nur (ich mag Rolex nicht) aber so eine verschenkte hätte ich auch gern genommen.


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2020)

Musterklage gegen Insolvenzverwalter der BEV: https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/...venzverwalter-der-bev-so-machen-sie-mit-42440



			
				Verbraucherzentrale schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Insolvenz des Energieversorgers BEV haben Kunden umstrittene Endabrechnungen bekommen und sollen versprochene Boni verlieren. Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) hat dagegen Klage eingereicht. Betroffene können sich jetzt kostenlos für die Klage anmelden.


----------

